# What to do with glycerine



## Pawpaw (Apr 26, 2014)

Morning!

I have been offered a LOT of glycerine if I want it, talking drums of the stiff. I have heard of it being used to make liquid soap, how do I go about using it to make liquid soap, can anyone help? I usually just make cp soap but want to experiment with liquid soap. Is it easy to make?


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 26, 2014)

Liquid soap is similar to making HP bar soap, but with a few extra things to watch out for during the cook, and a few extra steps after the cook. I don't think it's hard to make, but it's all in the perspective. 

Glycerine gets used as a water replacement, usually either half or all. Using glycerine in place of the water allows for a faster trace and cook times, and it seems to led to a slightly thicker end product.

And did you know you can make MP out of CP by HPing it and adding a bunch of glycerine?


----------



## Pawpaw (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I definitely want to give it a try. I'll give it some research and make some. 
And you say you can make M+P too with it? That sounds good too! How do you do that?


----------



## godschild (Apr 26, 2014)

Glad you asked this.  I want to look into making mp.  I read somewhere you can make it but it doesn't melt well.


----------



## Pawpaw (Apr 26, 2014)

Maybe someone somewhere knows the secrets of making it and is prepared to share.


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 26, 2014)

It was being talked about over in this thread in the MP forum. I've been planning on trying it, though haven't yet. I have a CP LS base that I did the 50/50 method with sitting around. I haven't checked on it since I made it a couple weeks ago, so I have no idea if it's finished saponifying yet or not.


----------



## Pawpaw (Apr 26, 2014)

Thanks for finding and sharing that. I am going  to give the liquid soap a try first as it is something I really want to add to my range as a lot customers ask for it. Then MP is on my 'to be done' list. Have you tried making your own MP? Does it come out clear?


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Apr 26, 2014)

I haven't tried yet. It's on my very long to-do list, though. lol


----------



## new12soap (Apr 26, 2014)

What KIND of glycerin is it? Is it USP food grade vegetable glycerin? Or is it bio-diesel byproduct? Make sure what you are using is safe for use on skin!


----------



## Pawpaw (Apr 26, 2014)

It is BDG but it has been 'cleaned' so it is pure glycerine. Is that alright?


----------



## seven (May 3, 2014)

[ame]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3VUGV_H7bZU[/ame]

that is a video by soaping101 about making ls using the gly method. it speeds up tracing time, really useful imo. you can also do a 50-50 water-gly.

as for making mp using only gly, well, i havent tried it myself. it does seems easy enough, but just be careful with using that much gly. depending on your climate, your mp can sweat like crazy.

you can also use your gly for creams, lotions.


----------



## Pawpaw (May 3, 2014)

Thanks seven. I'll give it a look. 

I tried making liquid soap today using the glycerine method and for a first attempt I think I got it right. 

I've been thinking about M+P and whilst where I live it's now winter and not humid summertime it tends to get so maybe try that for a winter only. But later. Want to perfect liquid soap first; make it again so I know it's not a fluke. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (May 3, 2014)

You can also use it in hair tonics!

Here is a link to the thread I started on it http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=43991


----------

